#ubuntu-au 2011-01-03
<elky> head_victim, i'm pretty sure it's a1. reinstalling inkscape to check for sure (reinstalled laptop, y'see). if a printer can't make you an a1 or smaller poster of that, then you'll be finding a /real/ printer.
<head_victim> Sweet, I was thinking something a1 or a2 would be good.
<head_victim> Officeworks have reasonable prices for that, will be under 20 a poster
<Zanthus> the cloud functionality which is available in ubuntu is just a computing cluster isn't it?
<Zanthus> so if I need a whole lot of computing power I can connect a whole lot of computers together in computing cluster or "cloud?"
<elky> Zanthus, yep
<Zanthus> ty  :)
<elky> !cloud
<elky> !eucalyptus
<elky> for serious? silly bot
<Zanthus> what?
<elky> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<FlyingBaby> Helloooooooo...
<iflema> hello 2 u FlyingBaby 
<p2p4> hi room
<somethinginteres> heads up to anyone wanting to give LibreOffice a whirl. A PPA is now up 
<somethinginteres> 'ppa:libreoffice/ppa"
<esc_phr34k> hey chesty  unfortunately that didnt work for me either
<esc_phr34k> i just gave up on it no idea what a hell is going on
<sagaci> hi
<head_victim> Evening sagaci 
<somethinginteres> I'm missing something obvious but how do I pin an app to the sidebar in Netbook Unity?
<sagaci> somethinginteres: right click it
<somethinginteres> hmm that's what I thought it'd be. that doesn't seem to bring up any context menu 
<chesty> esc_phr34k: me either, put it back to how it was i guess
<p2p4> arrrr, bloody windows.
<p2p4> hi room.
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-04
<sagaci> Morning
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-05
<jfer> hi has anyone used an ipod touch with banshee
<jfer> ?
<nisshh> jfer, no, i havent, but it should work fine
<nisshh> if not, fall back to rhythmbox
<jfer> ok banshee won't transcode my ogg files for ipod
<nisshh> jfer, ogg doesnt work on ipod's does it?
<nisshh> doesnt*
<nisshh> i thought ipods only liked MP3's
<bradm> nisshh: correct
<jfer> yes but i thought that banshee had the ability to transode for the device connected
<nisshh> yeah
<bradm> nisshh: last time I tried messing with my new ipod touch with linux it wouldn't sync, something about the latest firmware
<nisshh> jfer, i dont know
<nisshh> bradm, yeah, its a dark place i hope to never have to visit :)
<jfer> i think that i am missing some packages that allow this to happen
<nisshh> jfer, yeah, possibly
<nisshh> jfer, Google :)
<jfer> i already have
<jfer> but i will give rhythmbox a go first
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> jfer, oh wait, i remember
<nisshh> jfer, Banshee has a plugin for ipods/iphone/etc
<nisshh> just enable it
<iflema> rhythmbox will need to be set to mp3 aac etc. and extra packages are required... install sound juicer i think cover that cant remember.... outa here
<nisshh> jfer, what iflema just said :)
<sagaci> afternoon
<head_victim> Gday sagaci 
<sagaci> how are you
<head_victim> Nice and warm, just finished mowing, yourself?
<sagaci> not too bad
<nisshh> hey sagaci
<sagaci> nisshh: i'm getting along with the c++ thing, bought two books and went through a chapter yesterday
<sagaci> <3
<nisshh> sagaci, nice, you got the K&R book?
<sagaci> nah, deitel, how to program
<nisshh> ah right
<sagaci> packed with exercises, much better than the dummies book
<nisshh> get the K&R book, its for C, but its still relevant
<nisshh> let me find the link
<nisshh> hehe
<sagaci> but a bit more expensive
<nisshh> sagaci, here: http://www.computer-books.us/c_5.php
<nisshh> thats a free download for a pdf
<nisshh> its not THE K&R book
<nisshh> but its similar
<nisshh> written in the same way
<sagaci> yeah, have you done much in C
<nisshh> no
<nisshh> not really
<nisshh> but im up to chapter 4 in that PDF
<nisshh> and ive written a few very simple C programs
<nisshh> i just dabble basically
<nisshh> im mostly a Python programmer
<nisshh> sagaci, ^^
<sagaci> converters etc
<nisshh> no, i dont even know what a converter is :)
<nisshh> how sad is that :)
<sagaci> sorry, i just mean convert input from the user into other values
<sagaci> temperatures, distance, etc
<nisshh> oh right
<sagaci> nisshh: do you use an ide
<nisshh> sagaci, nope, im a vim dude! :)
<nisshh> vim is awesome
<sagaci> fair enough, each to their own
<nisshh> hehe
<Blank__> wow, people take their real name seriously around here don't they
<elky> most people don't change it from the default. additionally, most people's accounts are named the same as them.
<sagaci> who's boden matthews - sounds familiar but what's his screenname
<sagaci> nisshh: ping
<linux_direction> hi room : )
<nisshh> sagaci, hmmmmm?
<nisshh> sagaci, if you wanted me for something, now is a good time, im heading to bed in a minute
<sagaci> nisshh: have you been doing an classroom tutes for this channel
<sagaci> just saw it on the wiki, that's all
<nisshh> sagaci, yeah, thats happening, its still in the planning stage though :)
<sagaci> fair enough
<redroo> request info re brisbane ubuntu group
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-06
<somethinginteres> Anyone here a Gparted ninja? 
<somethinginteres> I discovered today to my horror that my root partition is only 10GB and keep getting errors about it being full. I have tons of free space I could give to / from my /home partition I'm just not sure how to go about it. 
<nisshh> somethinginteres, easy, backup /home, shrink it a bit, grow /
<somethinginteres> nisshh: when I shrink it by say 100GB that 100GB becomes unallocated I can't figure out how to give that then unallocated space back to /
<nisshh> somethinginteres, i cant remember how its done in the GUI, but just have a poke around, it isnt hard to do, you just need to grow the / partition
<nisshh> somethinginteres, sorry i cant help more, im kind of busy atm
<somethinginteres> nisshh: no worries, I've been looking around but I'll keep on doing that. 
<nisshh> cool
<somethinginteres> nisshh: gonna take about 20min to copy over for safe keeping, better safe than sorry though :) 
<nisshh> somethinginteres, yeah, thats exactly why i suggested it :)
<somethinginteres> nisshh: everything's backed up. 40GB is marked as unallocated but gparted just won't let me give that space to the root partition. It just autochanges the size back to 10GB
<nisshh> somethinginteres, yeah, i dunno, i think there is a resize option, try that
<somethinginteres> nisshh: finally got it work, did not forsee it taking 4hrs though 
 * Blank___ is having fun with hard drive cloning and stubborn windows
<somethinginteres> Blank___: yeah that sounds enthralling :)
<Blank___> somethinginteres, you bet >.<
<somethinginteres> Blank___: thank goodness for livecds that's all I can say. At least while the comp is doing stuff -I- can be doing stuff
<Blank___> somethinginteres, indeed...
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-07
<firtvid20> Ah, just remember the next meeting was next Tuesday lol
<firtvid20> Missed out on last months
<firtvid20> Who has crossover here?
<firtvid20> I think everyone is idle...
<firtvid20> So no one uses crossover?
<firtvid20> !quit
<firtvid20> Woops
<jfer> hi does anyone know what the shipping times and cost are like from canonical?
<elky> to australia? not wonderful. last time i checked it exceeded what i wanted to order, so i didn't order.
<elky> I'd imagine times would be 7-10 days to capitals, a bit longer to regional, much longer to country.
<elky> but that's based on general experience with international shipping of stuff
<nisshh> jfer, also depends what your shipping from them, if its shipit CD's then itll be more like 6-8 weeks
<jfer_> hi all
<head_victim> Gday jfer_ 
<jfer_> i asked a question earlier and nobody seemed available to answer it
<jfer_> does anyone know what canonical charges for shipping?
<jfer_> i was thinking of getting a messenger bag
<nisshh> jfer_, canonical dont charge for shipping it depends entirely on the method of shipping, the location and the item
<nisshh> they should have shipping details in the web shop though
<head_victim> If you add it to your cart and go to checkout it should show shipping options and changes. It iwll ask you to confirm before you HAVE to buy the item
<head_victim> I've bought numerous things from the store over the years.
<elky> jfer_, shipping costs will differ depending on various things. Such as how fast. How heavy the load of stuff you get is. The phase of moon.
<nisshh> jfer_, there you go, what head_victim said
<elky> That's not just for canonical, either.
<elky> Yeah, and what head_victim said. I do that several times a week; they can't take your money unless you click the button that pretty much says "take my money".
<head_victim> He's pinged out again
 * head_victim waves to nisshh and elky anyway
<elky> ohai.
<head_victim> Do you have any preference for when/where the social is for LCA? No one has commented either way about anything too much 
<nisshh> hey head_victim
<zipperhead> can any one please help me , my panel icons are moving around by them self even if i lock them
<chesty> there are different types of panel icons, can you elucidate?
<zipperhead> hey 
<zipperhead> sorry its the ones that  are in main panel
<zipperhead> like where time is 
<zipperhead> eg my network icon always jumps up and down across panels
<zipperhead> even tho its locked
<chesty> the colourless ones? they expand depending on what programs are running or have alerts
<zipperhead> no just normal icons
<zipperhead> like Network icon
<zipperhead> or sound icon in ur panel
<chesty> aren't they colourless? they are in my panel, on the top right hand side?
<chesty> anyway, there's a thing called notification icons, they expand and shrink and possibly kick other icons out of the way when they expand
<zipperhead> but my notification area in on my second panel
<zipperhead> i didnt put notification area on first panel
<chesty> don't know, stick around, someone else might know
<zipperhead> tnx
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-08
<sagaci> in lovely sydney
<blahdeblah> Hi folks, can anyone suggest a Windows media player which supports DAAP?
<nisshh> blahdeblah, i *think* vlc does
 * nisshh checks
<nisshh> blahdeblah, actually, no, i cant find it listed in the features
<nisshh> blahdeblah, google says its frigging hard to use DAAP on windows, sorry :)
 * blahdeblah googles
<dns53> itunes?
<blahdeblah> meh
<dns53> (it is the itunes music sharing protocol)
<dns53> i think vlc may support it
<nisshh> dns53, VLC may, but i cant find it
 * blahdeblah is a conscientious objector to iTunes
<nisshh> dns53, how dare you mention itunes in here, go sit in the naughty corner! :)
<nisshh> blahdeblah, heh, arent we all :)
 * dns53 goes and gets a chair
<nisshh> hehe
<dns53> vlc supports upnp so you could use that instead of daap
<blahdeblah> except then i'd have to turn on upnp
<dns53> exaile is suppose to work on windows but i have not tried it
<blahdeblah> looks like winamp does
<nisshh> blahdeblah, upnp isnt that bad
<nisshh> i had it turned on for 3 years before i finally realised i still had it on
<dns53> upnp works good on a ps3 and some tv's
<nisshh> yeah
<dns53> are you guys coming to linux.conf.au ?
<nisshh> dns53, im not, since im in WA and i am broke :)
<dns53> you just need to get the next one held over there next year
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> easier said than done
<nisshh> they havent held it over here since about 2003 ish
<nisshh> Perth is considered remote and small by all you eastern states people
<nisshh> :)
<nisshh> dns53, ^^
<blahdeblah> dns53: I went to my volunteer training this morning!  :-)
<dns53> i'm in adelaide, it's about the same distance to go anywhere
<nisshh> dns53, yeah, itll cost me $600 plus to go to brisbane from Perth, crazy
<blahdeblah> FWIW, Winamp + DAAP plugin from SourceForge worked
<blahdeblah> Ironically, i still had to install an Apple product (Bonjour Print Services) to get it working
<jfer> hi all. a while back i recall talk of a bulk order for stickers. did this end up going ahead?
<nisshh> jfer, yeah, that was ages ago :)
<jfer> oh ok
<jfer> i was wanting to get some for my new laptop that is all and postage isn't exactly cost effective
<nisshh> yeah
<blahdeblah> jfer: I was going to organise it before Christmas but never got around to it.
<blahdeblah> There was plenty of interest, and it would be quite cost effective if everyone is still interested.
<blahdeblah> I'll pull the finger out and get it organised this week.
<jfer> oh ok
<jfer> are you going to LCA
<jfer> i will be
<blahdeblah> Yep - i want to my volunteer training this morning
<jfer> so this week might be ideal
<blahdeblah> Yep
<blahdeblah> Then i can give them out with 0 postage for everyone who is there.
<jfer> at the open day?
<blahdeblah> Or during the week - whichever suits
<jfer> ok
<blahdeblah> I'll be there every day
<jfer> as will i
<jfer> not sure about the open day yet though
<jfer> perhaps posting something on the mailing list would be a good idea
<blahdeblah> Yep - will do
<sagaci> Hey
<jfer> blahdeblah: what was the training for?
<jfer> are you volunteering at LCA?
<blahdeblah> volunteers
<blahdeblah> ep
<blahdeblah> Yep, even
<blahdeblah> We just talked about how to introduce speakers, policies of LCA, and how to operate AV equipment
<jfer> ok. sounds great.
<jfer> what kind of stickers were you planning on ordering?
<jfer> i wouldn't mind some of those 3d ones for the back of my laptop
<blahdeblah> I'll work that out this week, too
<jfer> ok thanks
<jfer> just so you know. according to canonical shipping could take up to 2 weeks so getting an order in early this week would probably be a good idea
#ubuntu-au 2011-01-09
<firtvid20> Hello
<firtvid20> Anyone have crossover?
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-02
<Zanthus> if I'm installing software manually, and not via the package manager, what directory is it best practice to install said software into?
<gorilla> Zanthus: Ubuntu doesn't support third party software and particularly stuff that hasn't be packaged. Best to ask the people that support that software.
<Zanthus> thanks  :)
 * OutOfControl 's client isn't showing parts :(
<gorilla> join and part messages are a necessary evil of irc.
<OutOfControl> :P
<OutOfControl> It shows there are two sagaci
<gorilla> was anyway
<Fudge> gorilla  i ignore all quit join part mode nick
<Fudge> it makes irc so fun
<OutOfControl> ;p
<gorilla> Fudge: except that you don't know when someone has left. :-)
<Fudge> tabcomp loL
<Fudge> my  pref for it gorilla  is because i use tts and dont want to hear the messages
<Fudge> though using irssi is so much better than my mirc script i wrote
<Fudge> as i only hear text from the channel i am on
<Fudge> even though mirc works with wine,  orca does not work with wine
<gorilla> Fudge: fair enough.
<Fudge> gorilla  i do tend to go on sometiems lol
<gorilla> it's okay.
<gorilla> Text can always be ignored. I'm in the middle of getting a late dinner.
<Fudge> :D
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-04
 * sagaci wonders if firefox will die with 450 tabs opened at once
<head_victim> sagaci: nice, how is the land of swap going ;)
<head_victim> On a side note, apparently I fail at bind and webservers
<sagaci> using 2GB ram
<sagaci> actually not too bad, didn't want to force it but I just got rid of tab by tab at a time
<head_victim> I'm having all sorts of dramas with this repository.
<head_victim> No idea what happened but the mirror got out of sync that I was syncing to and I'd left the --delete flag in.
<head_victim> 40gb lost later :P
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-05
<sagaci> head_victim jaddi27 : https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise
<head_victim> Well done :D
<sagaci> I mean it was already up to that, the stats just haven't updated until now
<head_victim> Deserviing of a tweet :)
<head_victim> Yay pulling 12MB/s over the fake lan for the installfest
<sagaci> sounds swifty
<head_victim> Well it probably won't be with 5 or more people trying to access it but at least we can install whatever we want without having to pay for wireless bandwidth
<head_victim> I have it set up so apt-get on any default install goes straight to it as long as it's using dhcp with no config ont he client end
<head_victim> I have it set up so as long as you go to a specific address you can download the iso's like the real CDImage site with menus and links that work
<head_victim> And our old mate darkrose helped me with most of it ;)
<head_victim> (oh and there is wifi as well ;)
<sagaci> sounds good, so only a couple of days now
<head_victim> Yeah, I'm exhausted but learnt a lot
<sagaci> ah well at least you won't have as much pain next time
<head_victim> That's it. I still don't get bind perfectly but I have enough to get by. The rest I almost understand enough to do it without referencing
<head_victim> The hardest part was working out what folder needed to be linked to what address to make the apt-get magic work
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-07
<sagaci> head_victim: is the event online
<gorilla> sagaci: It's happening at the state library(??) in Brisbane.
<sagaci> yeah but I meant if anyone is on IRC
<sagaci> gorilla: ^
<gorilla> sagaci: ahhh. I was being too literal. Sorry
<SVNDR> has anyone in here ever sucsessfully installed Ubuntu11.10 using iPhone4 (jailbroken) running 'USB Drive' - Or any other application for that matter??
<sagaci> svndr: good luck with that
 * head_victim waves
<head_victim> Photos up = http://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntuau/pool/with/6651197999/
<sagaci> great
<sagaci> head_victim: time to start planning the next one
<benonsoftware> :P
<benonsoftware> When/Where will the next one be?
<head_victim> benonsoftware: we were discussing that today, we're thinking the june/july school holidays would be a good time for the next one. We're hoping to get other cities involved as well but that comes down to people in those places getting a couple of volunteers together to run it.
<benonsoftware> Ok, I wouldn't mind helping run it
<head_victim> Cool, well I have to head off again now, I'll no doubt be back later tonight.
#ubuntu-au 2012-01-08
<jaddi27> head_victim, Sorry for not sending out an email about the meeting tonight. It sort of crept up on me
<head_victim> jaddi27: no worries, I just dented/tweeted it as well though
<jaddi27> thanks for that. I created a Facebook event just then, but I don't think it will get out to many people due to how they have changed the events system
<head_victim> jaddi27: I got it but I don't know if that's just because I"m admin or not
<benonsoftware> Meeting in a minute right?
<head_victim> benonsoftware: nearly an hour
<benonsoftware> Ahh
<benonsoftware> Daylight Savings tricked me :(
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, meeting is at 9pm melbourne time (8pm brisbane)
<jaddi27> ah, head_victim beat me to it
<benonsoftware> Ok ;P
<jaddi27> head_victim, good to know that you got the notification from Facebook. Hopefully others did also
<benonsoftware> Meeting now am I right?
<jaddi27> yes, basically now
<benonsoftware> yay
<jaddi27> #startmeeting Jan 2012 Team Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Jan  8 10:00:08 2012 UTC.  The chair is jaddi27. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jaddi27> #chair head_victim sagaci
<meetingology> Current chairs: head_victim jaddi27 sagaci
<sagaci> good evening
<fabricator4> Good evening everyone
<jaddi27> Welcome everyone to the meeting. Agenda is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/303/detail/
<benonsoftware> Evening all
<head_victim> Gday all
<jaddi27> Could everyone say hello if they would like to be in the minutes
<benonsoftware> Hello
<fabricator4> 'ello
<sagaci> yellow
<fabricator4> strange fellow...
<jaddi27> if there is nobody else, we may as well move to the first topic
<jaddi27> #topic Ubuntu Global Jam
<jaddi27> First topic of tonight, mainly headed by head_victim and sagaci (I am guessing)
<head_victim> I wasn't even sure when the next global jam was due to be honest
<sagaci> The Ubuntu Global Jam will be held around 2th-4th March, so hopefully we can get a few jams happening, even if they are just on IRC
<benonsoftware> I should be free during then
<jaddi27> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<gorilla> sorry. I'm late :-/
<jaddi27> welcome gorilla
<sagaci> in addition to the translation jam, I'm looking to do a materials jam, creating posters, brochures and anything that could aid the team or go on spreadubuntu.org
<benonsoftware> Ok
<jaddi27> sagaci, Hopefully we won't need much of a translation jam, based on the current status
<sagaci> I'll send off an email to the mailing list soon reminding of the different jams available
<head_victim> sagaci: the promo things sounds good. I'm pathetic at that sort of thing but always looking for more materials to promote with
<sagaci> jaddi27: sort of, there are still mistakes to comb through
<benonsoftware> What other sorts of jams are there?
<jaddi27> yes, that is true
<fabricator4> Bug Jam!
<jaddi27> I'd like to help out with localisation, assuming they have sorted it out properly by then
<sagaci> I'm not sure if a Materials Jam exists but there's no problem in creating one and see how it goes
<benonsoftware> Ok
<jaddi27> sagaci, Sounds like a good idea to me
 * benonsoftware has booked the weekend in his calendar :P
<fabricator4> I can talk about resolutions in print media if it's of any help
<jaddi27> fabricator4, I am sure that would be useful to ensure our media is properly created
<sagaci> fabricator4: that would help
<benonsoftware> If anyone is interested I could hold a Documentation Jam
<fabricator4> No worries, I'll start thinking about a valid approach.  It's the biggest mistake people make when preparing materials.
<head_victim> Well if someone is fluent in the Ubuntu trademark policy it would be helpful to have a talk on that during the promotional creation as well. All promotional material still needs to follow the guidelines.
<sagaci> Legal JAm
<benonsoftware> :P
<jaddi27> I could look all that up
 * benonsoftware start researching the guidlines too
<jaddi27> I am fairly good with understanding rules
<fabricator4> (how about keeping to them?  :-)
<fabricator4> JOKE
<benonsoftware> :P
<jaddi27> fabricator4, fairly good with that too :)
<sagaci> an ubuntu-au wiki jam could be useful too
<jaddi27> (I knew my school's policies better than most teachers)
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah the membership and meetings pages need an overhaul
<jaddi27> sagaci, I agree with that
<benonsoftware> Sounds good
<jaddi27> I think we should create a list of things we are thinking of doing, and who is going to run them
<benonsoftware> I wouldn't mind putting my hand up for running a Documentation based Jam
<sagaci> so it's that Friday until Sunday so if anyone is thinking of doing something, it' d be a good idea to note it under our loco.ubuntu.com page as an event
<jaddi27> sagaci, head_victim: Is the best way using blueprints on launchpad, or wiki pages?
<sagaci> jaddi27: the wiki pages are just extra space to put the details
<head_victim> jaddi27: blueprints would probably be the most correct place to use them. They are usually aimed at release cycles though
<head_victim> Blueprints are basically just plans, you then decide which ones are priority enough to get done in the current cycle.
<sagaci> sorry, I had the wrong context
<Bodman456> Hey all
<jaddi27> hi Bodman456
<head_victim> Evening Bodman456 
<Bodman456> sorry I'm late
<benonsoftware> Hello Bodman456
<sagaci> either or on the blueprint page whiteboard, or on a subpage of the ubuntu-au pages on the wiki
<fabricator4> G'day
<jaddi27> Bodman456, that is fine. We are just discussing Ubuntu Global Jam events
<Bodman456> ok
<jaddi27> sagaci, is one better than the other?
<sagaci> i'd probably go with a wiki
<jaddi27> (seeing as I know you have used both)
<head_victim> jaddi27 & sagaci I think the wiki is a good place for a single thing, but if you want an ongoing plan with priorities than blueprints are the go
<sagaci> zactly right
<jaddi27> Ok. I think for the initial planning a blueprint would be the way to go, then we can have a wiki page at the end once details are sorted out (if we need to)
<Bodman456> I'm leaning towards blueprints
<sagaci> just set up a wiki page, something like Ubuntu-au jam plans and then create a table with name, event, time, etc
<sagaci> and link to the loco.ubuntu.com events page
<Bodman456> jaddi27: Good idea
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<sagaci> well you can have both but there's not much sense having two lists in two places
<jaddi27> no, i realise that
<sagaci> well three if you count loco.ubuntu.com
<jaddi27> I think it would be best to create the l.u.c events once the events are a bit more set (what we are going to do, who is running them)
<sagaci> good idea
<jaddi27> so initially I was thinking of making a blueprint (or whiteboard) that can change
<benonsoftware> Ok
<fabricator4> Sounds good.
<sagaci> #action jaddi27 to create jam-ideas wiki page
<meetingology> ACTION: jaddi27 to create jam-ideas wiki page
<jaddi27> Ok. I will send an email once it is done
<jaddi27> Is there anything else to add about the Ubuntu Global Jam?
<sagaci> #idea get in earlier rather than later with your ideas :)
<benonsoftware> :P
<Bodman456> ;P
<sagaci> #agree
<sagaci> must be used in just votes :/
<Bodman456> #agree
<head_victim> Sounds good :)
<jaddi27> Ok. I think we can move on to the second topic of tonight's meeting then
<jaddi27> #topic Brisbane InstallFest
<jaddi27> head_victim, over to you
<head_victim> First of all, it went great :) Thanks to all who attended
<benonsoftware> How many people attend?
<head_victim> I have found a few things we could improve upon so I'm going to be doing a couple of website posts over the next few weeks to share the information
<jaddi27> head_victim, sorry I couldn't come. I will make sure I get to one in June if it goes ahead
<head_victim> benonsoftware: 20 - 25
<head_victim> jaddi27: no worries
<benonsoftware> Nice
<head_victim> I know there has been a lot of chatter on the ml from us up in Brisbane lately, it's not like we want to take over so we were dicsussing trying to organise to coincide the next round of events with other locations to be more inclusive
<benonsoftware> Are there any plans for Intsall Fests in other citites?
<head_victim> benonsoftware: not that I'm aware of but I'm actually thinking the concept of the InstallFest isn't what would work best. I think something like an Open Day or Workshop would get more attendance.
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, It depends on people in other cities having time to organise and run one
<head_victim> Some people were interested in getting hands on with Ubuntu but not necessarily installing it so were a bit shy about it
<benonsoftware> Ok
<gorilla> Linux.conf.au is wiping out a lot of people in Meblourne for spare time.
 * benonsoftware should look into that
<head_victim> gorilla: yes, we were actually thinking of splitting the release parties so there were 4 events a year. 2 purely social release parties, and 2 more hands on playing with stuff workshoppy type events a eyar.
<head_victim> !LINK http://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntuau/
<lubotu2> head_victim: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<head_victim> #LINK http://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntuau/
<benonsoftware> Ok
<gorilla> head_victim: Ahhh. sounds like an idea.
<head_victim> I put up the photos I took of the day. Sorry I'm far from a professional but I think you can get the idea.
<benonsoftware> :)
<sagaci> installfest is a tad pretentious
<head_victim> I've had lots of interest from other LoCo's about how I set up the server than ran the day as well so I'll be putting up a post on the ubuntu.org.au website about how it was done so we can all benefit from it
<benonsoftware> gorilla: Just wondering is the linux.conf.au always in Melbourne?
<benonsoftware>  /Victoria
<sagaci> benonsoftware: last year it was in brisbane
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, it moves around each year
<sagaci> benonsoftware: it jumps around
<benonsoftware> Ok
 * benonsoftware will then wait until it comes to VIC again :P
<head_victim> sagaci: that's why we were thinking "Ubuntu Open Day" or "Ubuntu Workshop" would be a better title.
<jaddi27> head_victim, sounds like a good idea for renaming
<head_victim> I think the term open day actually conveys what we're trying to achive more than the term installfest.
<head_victim> But, without actually doing it these are the sorts of things you don't think of :)
<fabricator4> I would feel more comfortable with "open day"
<head_victim> The venue is also important. We found that while the CBD was a central location it meant people had to lug around equipment too much and while there was plentiful parking it was costly.
<benonsoftware> Yes, and it also needs to be close to public transport
<gorilla> and also food outlets.
<jaddi27> Brisbane city is certainly good for public transport, but parking like most cities is a problem
<benonsoftware> Melbourne, its a shocker
<head_victim> So we've worked out the main requirements are largish open area with tables and chairs, power points, tea/coffee facilities and accessibility. We only used about 350MB of internet usage on the main network for the whole day.
<benonsoftware> Nice
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, basically every bus route goes to the city a short distance from where the installfest was, which is good
<head_victim> We requested those just browsing use their own dongles and so only those actually installing/updating/troubleshooting were using the wireless
<benonsoftware> Nice
<head_victim> So yeah, I'll try to get a writeup of the day on the website as a story and I will also knock up a brief technical how to on the server/network set up
<jaddi27> head_victim, That would be great
<head_victim> We'll also try to do one a year northside, one a year southside.
<jaddi27> head_victim, is the city being central a better idea?
<head_victim> jaddi27: yeah but it's hard for people to lug equipment from expensive car parks was the downside. We're thinking of still using libraries but furhter out, like Garden City on the southside or Chermside on the north.
<benonsoftware> Plus parking is not cheap
<jaddi27> head_victim, makes sense. Garden City has a library, and meeting rooms I am fairly sure (I am on southside)
<head_victim> jaddi27: yeah all Brisbane City Libraries apparently have community meeting rooms that are free to book for library members
<jaddi27> garden city parking is still free, chermside is free for 3 hrs
<jaddi27> head_victim, the main thing is making sure the meeting rooms are big enough, as size varies
<benonsoftware> I know that in Melbourne the State Library has cheap rates for library memebrs and community groups
<head_victim> jaddi27: ah yeah, they were just generic examples, we hadn't discussed specifics other than probably one north one south would be useful.
<jaddi27> head_victim, sounds good
<head_victim> benonsoftware: we looked at the state library up here but their community rate was still 60 an hour so over 500 for the day.
<Bodman456> I think the Garden City Library meeting rooms are big
<Bodman456> I know they're bigger than the one in the Brisbane Square Library
<benonsoftware> head_victim: I'll find out how much the Melbourne one is as I will go there soon
<jaddi27> Bodman456, that is good to know. I haven't been there, as I am closer to Sunnybank Hills library
<jaddi27> *been there much
<head_victim> jaddi27 & Bodman456 sounds good, I haven't been to either so make sure they get a mention when the topic is discussed on the ML when we plan the next one :)
<jaddi27> sure thing
<Bodman456> No problem :)
<jaddi27> Is there anything else to be said in this topic? I think this is the last one for tonight
<head_victim> We also need to be talking about loco.u.c
<head_victim> I had a text from a member this morning wondering where the installfest was as their online calendar said it was today :/
<benonsoftware> I just want to add that sagaci and myself are running a User Days session on the 15th of Jan
<Bodman456> :S
<Bodman456> User Days?
<benonsoftware> Whats yours on again sagaci
<Bodman456> as in like install fests?
<jaddi27> head_victim, the luc calendar has had so many issues raised, but it is not being fixed properly
<benonsoftware> Bodman456: Ubuntu User Days, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<sagaci> ubuntu equivalent programs, like libreoffices, etc
<sagaci> office*
<Bodman456> benonsoftware: TYVM
<benonsoftware> and mine is joining in the Ubuntu Community
<benonsoftware> Bodman456: ?
<Bodman456> benonsoftware: TYVM = thank you very much :)
<head_victim> benonsoftware & sagaci make sure you email the ML or create website (or both) for the details of your events so we all know excactly when and where
<Bodman456> yeah
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Ok
<head_victim> Can I raise another topic that isn't on the agenda?
<benonsoftware> I don't see why not as we are 15 minutes early
<head_victim> Just quickly, I wanted to see if anyone had anything to comment on about the new website.
<sagaci> already done mine :)
<jaddi27> head_victim, sure. just use the topic tag to start it
<Bodman456> I like it
<head_victim> #topic New Team Website
<jaddi27> head_victim, I think it looks much better
<fabricator4> It looks neat
<benonsoftware> Ah also
<benonsoftware> ubuntu.com.au is broken :p
<Bodman456> Yeah
<Bodman456> As I found out at the installfest, XD
<head_victim> benonsoftware: yeah that's just because of how we're setting it up. Once we're happy it will go across both. Sorry for the inconveniance.
<benonsoftware> No thats no problem for me
<head_victim> We've got great people working on the launchpad integration which should make creating website ocntent a lot easier.
<jaddi27> actually head_victim, the main website is not up at the moment either
<head_victim> The goal is that any member of the launchpad ubuntuau team can create content, which will then email the website admins to publish the content.
<sagaci> head_victim: I uploaded 2 more screencasts to youtube to early this morning
<head_victim> sagaci: nice work, I'll dent/tweet them, jaddi27 feel free to mention them on FB
<jaddi27> ok. where are they located?
<head_victim> http://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuAU 
<sagaci> I reported a minor typo bug but within half an hour, someone had fixed it upstream
<benonsoftware> Ok
<jaddi27> head_victim, who can we contact with website bugs? There is a theme function problem at the moment rendering the content section with an error
<head_victim> jaddi27: yeah I was just going to ping the relevant people
<head_victim> I'm not sure what happened there, it's been working great for the last week or two.
<benonsoftware> Have we ever thought of hosting the site ourselves?
<fabricator4> Headache+
<head_victim> benonsoftware: it's not really feasible. That would rely on one person for everything. This way there is continuity of service with canonical.
<gorilla> benonsoftware: hosting isn't a trivial exercise.. don't go there.
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, it is easier leaving it with canonical as they cover the hosting costs and provide a good link with the main ubuntu infrastructure
<head_victim> For example, if I hosted it but I got busy in real life and dropped off the face of Ubuntu for a few months what would happen :/
<gorilla> the same thing could happen to me in the next few months.
<fabricator4> Hey, he nearly lasted the whole hour this time  :-)
<head_victim> At least this way if I do drop off the face of ubuntu someone can contact canonical and request changes still
<benonsoftware> Yes
<head_victim> They allow us to admin the drupal and accept requests to install modules so it's not a bad arrangement. It's a little up and down just lately because we're making lots of changes. Previously it's been rock solid for months an dmonths at a time.
<gorilla> for redundancy, it needs to stay with Canonical.
<Bodman456> Yeah
<Bodman456> Leave it to Canonical and their server farm
<benonsoftware> Ok
<jaddi27> head_victim, an error like at the moment is where it would be nice to have server access - the error should just be one small code fix knowing drupal themes
<head_victim> All we generally do is select admins from the list of users regularly contributing to the website content.
<head_victim> jaddi27: yeah, that's the only tradeoff
<benonsoftware> Ok
<gorilla> head_victim: some of the better admins are not developers. Devops tend to hack on a live system untill it appear to work.
<jaddi27> If there is nothing else, I will close the meeting and this can continue for a bit afterwards
<benonsoftware> Ok
<head_victim> gorilla: I'm sure the Canonical staff are well trained :)
<head_victim> jaddi27: sounds good
<gorilla> head_victim: Sure :-)
<gorilla> jaddi27: go for it. I think.
<jaddi27> Thanks to everyone for coming tonight. See you all for the next meeting, on Sun Feb 12
<jaddi27> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Jan  8 11:00:56 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-01-08-10.00.moin.txt
<benonsoftware> I'll write the team reports in the morning if no-one minds
<fabricator4> Good night everyone
<jaddi27> bye fabricator4. Thanks for coming
<benonsoftware> also I think I wont be able to attend the meeting due to school :(
<benonsoftware> What would be a good and cheap laptop for UBuntu dev?
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, I understand that. At least the new meetingology bot works well at recording minutes
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<head_victim> benonsoftware: sounds good :)
<Bodman456> See you's all on the mailing list :)
<head_victim> benonsoftware: laptops are only as good as you can afford :)
<benonsoftware> Sorry I havn't been active the past few months
<jaddi27> benonsoftware, any laptop should work. 
<benonsoftware> Ok
<benonsoftware> I gotta go
<head_victim> benonsoftware: thinkpads are all the rage but I know system76 ship to AU now as well
<jaddi27> head_victim, I might try to organise a Ubuntu session at UQ through the computing society
<head_victim> jaddi27: cool, last year HUMBUG organised an intro talk to the O week'ers
<jaddi27> I must have missed that one
<head_victim> We dontated the left over CDs from LCA to distribute.
<jaddi27> ah, ok. I do know about the CDs - the computing society had them, so there must be some common people between the two
<jaddi27> sagaci, when is your ubuntu member meeting?
<sagaci> two sleeps away
<head_victim> jaddi27: you thinking about membership yourself?
<jaddi27> head_victim, I have thought about it, but was not sure if I had really done enough
<sagaci> I dropped out of tonight's meeting due to a storm
<head_victim> jaddi27: what I'd suggest is, organise your wiki page as though you are going for it and then ask a couple of people what they think. I'd be more than happy to help you out.
<head_victim> sagaci: ah bad one?
<sagaci> bad enough to want to turn computers off
<jaddi27> sagaci, very close now. would it be useful for us to attend the meeting? (and where is it, if it is?)
<sagaci> #ubuntu-meeting
<sagaci> our tuesday night at 8pm Brisbane time, iirc
<head_victim> That's the correct time :)
<jaddi27> Ok. I will try to make it along
<head_victim> If you can't make it just write him a quick testimonial  :)
<jaddi27> head_victim, I have done that, but would like to see how it all works
<sagaci> jaddi27: did you get your unmetered issue sorted
<head_victim> jaddi27: ah ok cool. Well, I'll be there :)
<jaddi27> Yes, I did in the end. Bigpond did something to fix it up, which is nice. Then on Dec 24 we changed all our plans around, so we now have 200gb on 100mbps cable (just waiting for he new router to arrive). Shouldn't need to worry about unmetered usage much now
<head_victim> I was thinking about the 100mbps but then realised, it's another 10bucks a month plus the cost of the new router and I can't justify it :/
<head_victim> You'll have to let me know if it really makes much of a difference in normal browsing and stuff (I don't use torrents or p2p stuff).
<jaddi27> we are now on a bundle (home phone + cable) all for $99 per month - works out to be cheaper for us than what we were on
<jaddi27> sure thing. I am hoping it is a noticeable increase
<head_victim> Yeah I pay 180 a month for home phone, cable, wireless broadband and 2x 50/month mobiles
<head_victim> So my phone, cable and wireless broadband work out to 80 a month.
<jaddi27> we changed the plans because we got a iphone on a $59 plan
<head_victim> Ah yeah, the wife just pays 10 a month for hers (she got an iphone4 when it first came out)
<jaddi27> on paper it looks more, but we are getting a fair bit extra for the slight cost increase, which is nice from telstra
<head_victim> I've always found as long as everything you want is through them they're more than reasonable. It's onyl when you want a one off service that it's expensive.
<jaddi27> Yes, that is true
<head_victim> And their service is actually pretty good (speed, stability, etc) for mobiles and cable anyway
<jaddi27> coverage is by far the best I have seen
<jaddi27> head_victim, Should I structure my wiki page like yours or sagaci's or is there a template to use?
<head_victim> As long as it's not too hard to follow it should be ok.
<head_victim> I want to change mine a bit to split up the years. It wasn't a big problem when you only have a year or two but when I've now got several years worth of stuff it would prbably make more sense.
<head_victim> Basically content is more important than structure as long as it's easy to follow.
<jaddi27> Ok. I will try to sort something out.
<sagaci> jaddi27: there's a template I used, i'll go find it
<jaddi27> head_victim, what is involved with the Ubuntu Beginners Group? Is it the recommended thing to do?
<head_victim> jaddi27: what I've found with the ubuntu community is, you'll be much more useful doing whatever it is you're interested in :)
<head_victim> The beginners team is kind of in a change phase right now, and it's needing some strong leadership to drive it forward. 
<jaddi27> Yes, I find that also. I quite like open source communities for that aspect of it
<sagaci> a bit of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MembershipTemplate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/yourname
<head_victim> I'm a natural organiser so the loco fits in well with my lack of tech capabilites 
<jaddi27> sagaci, thanks for that
<jaddi27> head_victim, are you going to be standing up in the beginners team to help drive the changes?
<head_victim> jaddi27: I'd probably like to but I'm struggling to fulfill the commitments I already have
<jaddi27> that is understandable
<head_victim> Alright, I should be off. Early start in the morning
<head_victim> Thanks both of you for your efforts, I'll catch you around :)
<jaddi27> see you later head_victim
<sagaci> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/303/detail/
<sagaci> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/316/detail/
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 12/02/2012 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) http://is.gd/YCbG3z | Web: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing List: http://is.gd/SNIoYJ | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
<head_victim> Before I forget, done
#ubuntu-au 2012-12-31
<sagaci> 2013
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-02
<mesquka1> Hi
<jea> hello
<mesquka1> Is this channel active?
<mesquka1> I'm going afk for awhile
<jea> yes, it is active
<jea> the number of people in it varies greatly though
<mesquka1> My Ubuntu Box is down for now, power surge, have replaced motherboard and graphics card, have to replace PSU, CPU and RAM.
<mesquka1> HDD has seprate surge protection so is still operational
<jea> that is a fairly big change to go through
<mesquka1> :D
<mesquka1> Lightning strike *sigh* stuck with my crappy university macbook air
<jea> is it an old mba?
<mesquka1> FUS ROH DAH at shopkeeper, run away with intel i7 extreme, mba's a 2012 model. 11-inch bought at the start of this year. 2GB Ram 1333Mhz (honestly, the slowest possible, at least 1600MHz!), i5 1.6GHz CPU, Intel 3000 288mb integrated graphics, 1366x768...... you get the idea.
<mesquka1> What about you?
<mesquka1> edit: last year :D
<jea> i have one of the mba june 2012 models - 13in
<jea> 4gb ram, but that seems fine
<jea> after using a june 2012 mb pro 13in, i really see the benefit of a ssd
<jea> so much faster
<jea> but, this is a ubuntu channel, so i shouldn't get distracted by macs :P
<jea> you mentioned uni - are you currently at uni? what are you doing?
<mesquka1> Yeah, Computer Sciences and Engineering
<mesquka1> I joined the ubuntu australia team :P
<jea> ok. i am also at uni, doing engineering (software and aerospace)
<jea> ah, i thought i recognised the name
<jea> I see that Jared sorted you out with joining
<mesquka1> yeah
<jea> how far through your course are you?
<mesquka1> I'm going more toward software design and programming, about 2 year in, its a 4 year course
<jea> ok, sounds much the same as me. i have also just finished year 2 of 4 years
<mesquka1> ok
<jea> been using ubuntu for long?
<mesquka1> ubuntu, no, linux, yes
<mesquka1> used to use openSUSE
<jea> right
<jea> well i offer a warm welcome to the Ubuntu Australian Team
<jea> this channel can be quiet - unfortunately people are getting busier and are not on as much
<jea> but every so often it picks up
<jea> so what is it that you are working on developing with Swurl?
<mesquka1> Right now I'm assigned to the dev team for chatterbox, a social networking platform we're working on. It's based on the Nooku framework.
<jea> is that a uni project?
<mesquka1> Sort of
<jea> i must say i find joomla quite annoying
<jea> but maybe it has got better in the last few versions
<mesquka1> Yeah, the code is a bit blocky
<mesquka1> not really well structured and hard to understand
<jea> i ended up switching to drupal due to how bad joomla was at the time
<jea> quite glad i did
<mesquka1> :D
<jea> how many are in the group working on it?
<mesquka1> I know what you mean, I just use Joomla because of Nooku framework
<jea> yeah
<jea> is nooku good?
<mesquka1> I find it's a pretty stable base
<mesquka1> almost no bugs
<mesquka1> Chatterbox is almost done, next is a forum.
<jea> it is up on the web anywhere?
<mesquka1> http://chatterbox.openswurl.com
<mesquka1> I'm currently using XMB for the forum
<mesquka1> I'm going to fork XMB
<mesquka1> Like how I forked Nooku/Joomla
<jea> can't say i have used xmb
<jea> but i (luckily, i think) haven't done much forum stuff
<mesquka1> Not a very user friendly interface, but pretty stable, first thing I want to do is give the GUI a makeover.
<mesquka1> Forum's and Social Platforms are pretty similar
<jea> using bootstrap?
<jea> yeah, they are
<jea> i just don't like dealing with some of the forum adminstration
<jea> mainly the setting up initially
<mesquka1> Ahhh, the forum and social networks had quite a bit of spam and porn up. Had to create a spam/profanity filter
<jea> i can imagine
<mesquka1> Some guy using a VPS hosted perl script
<jea> do you have many people using your network?
<mesquka1> no
<mesquka1> I did but the porn scared them off
<jea> ah
<mesquka1> *sigh
<mesquka1> *sigh*
<jea> you can also /me
<jea> but i am sure you know that already
<mesquka1> yeah i do
<mesquka1> I've been using freenode for quite awhile
<jea> i expected so
<jea> it is just that i have come across some people who have been using irc for a long time who didn't know about it somehow
<mesquka1> Damn spammers!!!! although I can't talk, my early teenage years were filled with questionable activity
<jea> haha
<mesquka1> haha
<mesquka1> hey jea, you been in the Ubuntu AU team for long?
<jea> it has been a few years
<jea> i started using this channel and getting involved in the team moreso the last year or two
<mesquka1> I have been quite active on the KDE team
<jea> i now help to run the monthly team meetings, as well as the social media presence
<jea> which kde team is that?
<mesquka1> KDE Core team
<jea> right
<jea> i haven't tried KDE for quite a while
<mesquka1> Release team really, the core team is kind of hard to define
<jea> some teams are like that
<mesquka1> There's no registration as such, just purly merit based.
<jea> yep
<jea> this team works like that in a way
<mesquka1> I sort of broke in by kind of being the first to create a (sort of) stable port (ok, unstable, not for everyday use but usable) of Krita and Karbon.
<jea> were they not available?
<mesquka1> I can't believe no one thought of using QT4-X11 instead of QT4-MAC
<mesquka1> no they aren't
<mesquka1> No KDE developer has a mac with the exception of me
<jea> so you are making these apps for Mac, or for Kubuntu/KDE?
<mesquka1> what apps?
<mesquka1> Krita?
<jea> yes
<mesquka1> I develop them for openSUSE and Fedora.
<jea> so where does the mac come in?
<mesquka1> I maintain the .rpm's.
<jea> (i probably just haven't read it well enough)
<mesquka1> The mac was just because community members on the forums seemed pretty keen on a port, so I just did a bit of a side project
<mesquka1> It's not an official port yet
<mesquka1> But because it's been ported perhaps someone might decide to start on a few bug patches and it will become official
<jea> so you made a mac port of those apps, then got into the dev team, and became the rpm maintainer?
<mesquka1> I was already on the release dev team and maintaining the .rpm packages
<jea> ok
<mesquka1> I got on to that team because of my work on bug patches for those platforms
<jea> i should do that some day
<jea> the main problem is having time to do it
<mesquka1> I got into the core team because of the mac port
<mesquka1> time? right now I have plenty of it.
<jea> ah. i think i have got it now
<jea> due to uni holidays?
<mesquka1> Not really, just that this actually counts as uni work in the courses I'm doing and I get to work on these teams while I'm at it
<jea> That sounds pretty good
<jea> we don't really have much like that from what I know
<mesquka1> I left KDE because the the central council make too many of the important decisions and doesn't let the community have enough input, but aside from that
<jea> hi sagaci 
<mesquka1> its pretty open
<mesquka1> Hi sagaci
<mesquka1> Jea, can you please explain to me how the team works?
<jea> Jared is the Team Contact and Team Leader
<jea> (the official title could be slightly different - haven't checked for a bit)
<jea> anyone can join the team, as long as they are australian
<mesquka1> So he basically makes the official decisions?
<jea> everyone can run an event, help out with anything happening
<mesquka1> Nice
<jea> in a way, but it is not too formal really
<mesquka1> I prefer to work that way, I like it being open
<jea> basically you get given more permission to do things once he and others get to know you
<mesquka1> although I'm in perth, not sure weather I can really participate in any events
<jea> Jared is in Brisbane, as am I
<mesquka1> Thats understandable
<mesquka1> Ok
<jea> sagaci is in NSW
<mesquka1> got to keep out spammers
<mesquka1> :D
<jea> yeah, in a way
<sagaci> 4:30am for ubuntu announcement
<jea> ah, i forgot about that
<jea> not sure if i can last that long
<sagaci> touch screen something it seems like
<mesquka1> I can't
<jea> is that 4:30 AEDT?
<mesquka1> Got to sleep
<mesquka1> Too many new years (eve) parties
<mesquka1> 2 days no sleep
<jea> haha
<mesquka1> I will check up on it later
<jea> maybe if i keep watching the tennis
<mesquka1> :D
<jea> but another 4.5hrs is probably too long for me
<mesquka1> anyway, bye, im going afk
<jea> bye for now. nice speaking to you :)
<mesquka> I will be on tomorrow all day in five minute sessions in between other things :D
<mesquka> so 5 on and about 30 off kind of
<mesquka> bye
<sagaci> mesquka: bye
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-03
<mesquka> Hi
<mesquka> I'm back
<jea> morning
<mesquka> Sooo, whats the anouncement at 4:30
<mesquka> Hello?
<mesquka> Jea: hello
<mesquka> Joel?
<mesquka> *sigh*
<jea> sorry
<jea> came back again now
<jea> The announcement was about Ubuntu on Phones
<jea> looks a very interesting concept, and if it takes off, i would definitely consider buying one
<sagaci> good time, as my nexus s is failing
<jea> time to buy a galaxy nexus?
<Noskcaj> jea, why would you do that? just get a nexus 4
<jea> well, the nexus 4 is very hard to find
<jea> moreso the ubuntu announcement this morning was about Ubuntu on phone, and the phone they are targeting at the moment is the galaxy nexus
<Noskcaj> there are heaps of australian nexus 4's you can buy
<sagaci> with a healthy premium added
<Noskcaj> $450
<jea> the premium is the issue
<mesquka> I dock my phone with my PC most of the time, make texts and calls from my pc instead of actually using my phone
<mesquka> Ubuntu-Andriod
<jea> you are running ubuntu-android? i didn't realise it was around
<mesquka> Google it
<jea> i know about it, just hadn't seen images for it
<jea> what model phone?
<mesquka> Galaxy S 2
<mesquka> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<mesquka> i find the UI easier to use than the andriod one.
<jea> that was the announcement this morning
<jea> or have you had it earlier due to doing KDE stuff?
<mesquka> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<mesquka> thats been around for quite awhile
<jea> yes, the android one was announced a while ago. but i have not seen roms for it at all
<mesquka> you dont load a rom onto your phone, it runs out of the box with standard andriod i believe
<mesquka> I may be wrong
<mesquka> google will know, :)
<jea> i think it is a customised version of android, which sounded really good when it was announced
<jea> but no phones have come out with it from what i have seen
<mesquka> I might look into ubuntu for phones, looks pretty interesting
<mesquka> watching the video now, be back when it finishes
<mesquka> Very well presented i must say
<mesquka> sagaci uses ChatZilla
<mesquka> I use Earlybird (thunderbird pre-alpha) :D
<mesquka> Hi
<mesquka> Hey Jea, what do you think of chatterbox?
<jea> mesquka: I haven't started using it yet
<mesquka> ok
<jea> only had a brief look last night (was half asleep)
<mesquka> but what do you think of the interface?
<jea> it looks alright i think
<mesquka> cool
<jea> is the people tab a list of all members?
<mesquka> yes
<jea> so at this stage everything done is public?
<mesquka> yeah
<mesquka> there is a pm feature which is private
<jea> ok
<jea> i would probably change the 'Learn More' link on the front banner to a page about Chatterbox, instead of the Ubuntu CoC
<mesquka> ok
<mesquka> you can probably tell that i created it to promote open discussions, thats why I don't have much non public things on
<jea> that is alright
<jea> what uses java on the main openswurl page?
<jea> actually, probably should move this converstation to -chat
<mesquka> yeah
<mesquka> Hi
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-04
<jea> morning
<jea> anybody know of a Benjamin Condie? they would like to join the Ubuntu-au team
<Noskcaj> nope
<jea> ok. I will email them
<Noskcaj> cc it to the -au mailing list. 
<jea> yep
<jea> well, sort of
<mesquka> nope
<jea> aparently there is a male model by that name
<mesquka> haha
<jea> bcond2: did you ask to join ubuntu-au this morning>
<jea> *?
<bcond2> yes
<jea> ok. i just need to know you are australian
<bcond2> ok
<jea> so if you could add your timezone to your launchpad profile, or just tell me now which state you are from, i can add you to the team
<bcond2> i'm from Queensland
<jea> ok
<jea> that is fine. i will confirm your account
<bcond2> thanks 
<jea> bcond2: your request has been approved. check your email for the latest details
<jea> there will be an email requestion further information - disregard that now, as you have provided that to me here
<bcond2> ok 
<mesquka> Hi, anyone on?
<mesquka> Is this channel active?
<bradm> occasionally.
<Noskcaj> more than #testdrive and #ubuntu-powerpc combined
<mesquka> haha
<mesquka> what about -chat?
<bradm> I idle on a lot of channels, this is the only ubuntu-au one for me
<Noskcaj> bradm, lurk on #testdrive, it's really funny
<mesquka> ???
<bradm> I think I'm on enough channels atm, thanks :)
<mesquka> ???
<Eliz> hi
<mesquka> hi
<mesquka> hi
<Noskcaj> mesquka, morning
<mesquka> what have you been up to?
<mesquka> any recent ubuntu-au team projects?
<mesquka> hey, anyone on?
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-05
<mesquka> hi
<mesquka> hi
<mesquka> hi
<mesquka> hi
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I'm sick of getting wifi dropouts working in the yard. Was it you talking up Ubiquiti stuff before? If so would a single http://www.citytechnology.com.au/store/ubiquiti/ubiquiti-unifi/ubiquiti-unifi-lr-long-range be a reasonable solution?
<mesquka> Hi
<jea> hello nicksydney 
<jea> has anyone here used web apps in 12.10?
<jea> question in -chat if you have and could help
<sagaci> jea: it's on topic
<jea> oh, i realise that
<jea> the person just asked it in chat
<sagaci> ah ok
<bcond2> hi everyone i have a iusse with the uinty web apps 
<Eliz> hi
<mesquka1> Hi
#ubuntu-au 2013-01-06
<mesquka> hi
<mesquka> Hi
<mesquka> hi
<mesquka> hi
<mesquka> afk
<mesquka> Hi
<mesquka> hello?
<mesquka> Hi
#ubuntu-au 2014-01-03
<jea> jared: hello
<jared> jea: here for a little bit if you're still around
<jea> do you know why that person was deactivated in the team? it wasn't done by one of the team owners
<jared> People can deactivate themselves
<jared> So I'd say that person is someone who is authorised over the other user name
<jea> ok
<jea> i wasn't aware of delegation of launchpad users
<jea> but that makes sense
<jared> Hmm but that person is sitting in pending members
<jared> Making a little more sense, the person that did the deactiavtion is Canonical ISD
<jared> Not sure why they stepped in but perhaps have admin on lp?
<jea> Yes, I was wondering about that
<jared> I'd expect if they had received a request they'd email the team owners about it.
<jea> Is there a policy of people working on canonical products/ubuntu core not being members of loco teams?
<jared> Not that I'm aware of.
<jared> The person that was deactivated doesn't appear to be canonical.
<jared> The person that did the deactivating was though it seems
<jea> Yes
<jea> The person deactivated seems to be doing more work on projects
<jea> All a bit unusual
<jared> Could ask in #canonical-isd if you're wanting to chase it fully down.
<jea> I don't mind too much
<jea> It is just not something I have seen before
<jared> The more I look at it the more it looks weird. However I don't think there is anything sinister about it from what I can work out
<jea> No, I think it is above board
<jared> jea: sorry mate I've got to run again, I've been playing around with translations lately when I've had a few minutes here and there. We're on the way now for 14.04
<jea> I will get to those translation recommendations soon
<jea> just haven't been doing much on my computer for the past couple of weeks
<jea> Speak to you later
#ubuntu-au 2016-01-09
<x_> hello every one!
#ubuntu-au 2017-01-05
<diablo_> Hello. I have a question related to openVPN and a double NAT network. Can anyone help?
